# White spot on wen



## Imdev (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey guys,

So my Oranda has a white spot on its wen. It seems to be pushing up out of its wen and flaking off into the water. Should I be concerned? 

Here's a pic of it : 











Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks a bit thin, is it on the other fish? And I know its a gold fish tank but do you have a heater? Stable temps are a good thing in any tank IMO even if its a cold water fish like them.


----------



## Imdev (Nov 1, 2012)

It's only on this fish. And I do have a heater but it's currently not in the tank. Should I put it in? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Def.use the heater. Otherwise, the temp will not be stable, and that makes goldfish (especially fancy ones, like yours) prone to illness. I don't know about the white mark, but I would be concerned, if it were on my fish, too. Is there anyone out there with lots of goldfish experience, who has seen this before? (beautiful fish, btw)


----------

